# help!!



## carlylanea (Feb 2, 2010)

I somehow managed to get a pair of doubleflared plugs STUCK in my ears! I can't get them out and I don't wanna tear my lobes! Help please I really don't know what to do!


----------



## Gudj (Feb 2, 2010)

Have you tried taking them out during a very hot shower?
That would be the first thing I would try if I had access to a shower.


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 2, 2010)

I made the mistake of putting them in freshly stretched so theyre all swollen too! ....should I wait and try the shower after they heal....or...?


----------



## finn (Feb 2, 2010)

Do you have a friend who's good with a dremel tool? Cutting off the plug would be what I'd try...


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 2, 2010)

oooh! that sounds scary! haha electrical equipment that close to my face?...i don't know....


also theyre kinda weighted...do you think if I wait, they'll stretch enough....the flares aren't THAT big...........i'm just like panicking, I went to clean them and they would not budge.......


----------



## finn (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, ceramic metal cutting discs won't cut flesh very readily. I'm a metal worker, so that is the first thing I'd think to do, you just have to watch out for heat accumilation, and I'd have you wear earplugs for the noise. Too bad you're nowhere near me.


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 2, 2010)

wowee!! I don't even know what to say haha, I just keep picturing a horror movie happening...but if it doesn't cut flesh readily....maybe it'll be okay...I'd have to search for a metal worker though........oh crap wait..........
one more thing I forgot to mention...they're made of pyrex glass........


----------



## Gudj (Feb 2, 2010)

Can you spin them? If not, I think whatever you do is going to hurt, so pick whatever method you want. I say a really hot shower, a bunch of soap or lubricant and something to bite on. ...I feel like that could easily be quoted out of context.


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 2, 2010)

yeah I can spin them, and i can push them back and forth, they just won't slide over the flare at all. no matter how hard I push or pull.

and haha ^^


----------



## Splinter (Feb 2, 2010)

i had this issue with my septum, though not as extreme as your case sounds. i just lubed up and played with it for about 20 mins until it popped out.
be persistent 

what size are they? and how large are the flares?


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 2, 2010)

they're 5/8 and the flares are like.... half a mm....I dont know.....the flares arent even big! theyre just stuck ahha it's so lame.


----------



## finn (Feb 2, 2010)

Sintered diamond glass cutting discs also won't cut flesh readily, but they are a bit expensive. But I do have some, but again, I'm nowhere near you.


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 2, 2010)

that's so lameeee ..... another reason why we should learn to teleport. haha


----------



## SachaBigHoopz (Feb 2, 2010)

ice your lobes to make the swelling go down, then put some lotion on em and shove them out. But if you take them out your ears are gonna shrink up really fast so i would suggest just leaving them in for a little while and pull on them a lot and eventually they'll come out easy.


----------



## xbocax (Feb 3, 2010)

put sum heavy locks on both sides leave em in for an hour and your ears should stretch enough to pop em out. Unless theyre not hallow then id suggest spending an hour with just the weight of your hand and arm puling down on them.


----------



## kai (Feb 3, 2010)

just wait....they'll loosen up. don't cut them out or freak out. give them a week or two to heal and they'll loosen up no problem, try some hot salt water soaks and let them heal. if you just stretched them why do you wanna take them out??

i always wear double flares and eventually I have to take them out to sleep so that they stay in during the day.


----------



## christianarchy (Feb 4, 2010)

agreed, every time i've gauged my septum its the worst to take out for like a day or two max, then its easy again.
update from yesterday?
what size you at, out of curiosity?


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 4, 2010)

I was trying to take them out to clean them


----------



## kai (Feb 4, 2010)

just wait a lil bit longer, soon they'll be so loose you'll lose them in your sleep. mine sometimes fall out when I'm moving my head around.

the optimist in me also thinks that at the very least you got effective plugs.


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 4, 2010)

hahah true, well I was just kinda freakin out cuz I thought i'd have to get surgery or something


----------



## Splinter (Feb 4, 2010)

Squat the Planet Forums - View Profile: [email protected]@[email protected]@View Profile: christianarchy</title>@@[email protected]@christianarchy
what size you at, out of curiosity? 

i assume you're talking to me?

i have a 6ga flesh tunnel in my septum with like 3 layers of tape. the tape is me just wanting to make sure that when i put a double flared plug in i dont run into the same problem as carlylanea


----------



## Ravie (Feb 5, 2010)

just let em heal, be patient and they will stretch out after a week or two. after the swelling goes down play with em alot, pull on em gently when your bored. it streches em out without the pain of forcing them out. you dont want to rip your ear lobe.


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your help


----------



## bfalk420 (Feb 5, 2010)

kai said:


> just wait....they'll loosen up. don't cut them out or freak out. give them a week or two to heal and they'll loosen up no problem, try some hot salt water soaks and let them heal. if you just stretched them why do you wanna take them out??
> 
> i always wear double flares and eventually I have to take them out to sleep so that they stay in during the day.


 I agree why take them out if you just put them in?..........I just got back up to 5/8 after getting out of jail( no plugs in jail) and they hurt and are swollen as a bitch but just wait ti out it'll be fine..................salt water and ice helps.


----------

